# Rocky Boots these days



## whitworth (Dec 11, 2008)

They seem to have had a problem a few years ago.  Anyone use them recently.  I keep seeing retail stores still selling them.

I had a great pair back in the mid-nineties.  And I keep seeing some good looking boots in the past year.


----------



## likemhunt (Dec 11, 2008)

I`ve got a older pair,can`t seem to wear them out. I have also heard the same thing about problems too.I need a new pair but don`t know if to buy Rocky or not?


----------



## bat (Dec 11, 2008)

I've had two pair of them, the older pair I still have and liked them but the soles went out on them, other then that they are still good boots.  I will have them resoled one day.  The newer pair I brought about 4 years ago I have never liked, (same type I believe "BearClaw"), these darn boots every time you wear them and your feet get a little warm the boots smell to hog heaven.....     I've never understood the difference but it has kept me from getting another pair of them...  I wonder about the new ones myself but will probably go with another brand if I buy another pair or "get my old one resoled like I need to do".  And yes I liked them good enough to hang on to the old ones...  best boot I ever had...


----------



## hammerz71 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a pair of Rocky logger boots that I've had for about three years now.  A little on the heavy side, but that's probably because they have steel toes.  Other than that, no complaints.  Fairly comfortable despite the weight and they are wearing like iron.
For comfort though, I think it's hard to beat Wolverines.  I've got a pair of steel toe workers and a pair of 800 gram thinsulate hunters that after a long day of wearing either of them my feet feel like I had sneakers on all day...


----------



## Hogtown (Dec 17, 2008)

Do yourself a favor - don't buy Rocky Boots. There are too many other good boots around.


----------



## matthewsman (Dec 17, 2008)

*I won't buy anymore of them...*

I have never been the type to spend over 100$ on boots for nothing...My money is too hard to come by..Anyway,about three years ago I caught some Rocky snake boots on sale at the end of the year at Piedmont...They had been 130$ or so and I got them for 90ish..

I was proud of those stinkin' boots and because they weren't insulated I only wore them turkey hunting and at Bond swamp a couple of times....The Waterproof lining started coming loose on the top of the toe the next bow season and would rub the top of my left foot raw where it creased.I called Rocky and they wouldn't fix them,send me a coupon, a kiss my butt or nothing..The boots were still in new condition otherwise

I won't buy anything else of theirs.


----------



## Adirondacker (Dec 17, 2008)

Had worn Rockies for years with boots wearing well and waterproof liner lasting several hard hunted years, then had a problem with a pair of Rocky Snakeboots I bought at Bass Pro. Leaked right out of the box. Bass Pro made it right with a different  pair.


----------



## eagle-eye (Dec 18, 2008)

*Rocky boots.. love mine*

I say go look at them at bass pro wher they have lots of brands and styles, you should be able to see a quality diff from all the different brands..

I have not heard of any problems with rocky boots, I have  nothing but good things to say about mine so I would not heasitate to buy another set at the right price..

I bought a pair of the Rocky Cornstalkers back around 1997 that I still have, a great set of boots and then bought a set of the 1000gm BearClaw around 2002 on sale for $99 that are the very best I have ever owned.. They are great for those really cold days.. buy one size larger if you wear 2 or more pairs of thick socks!    

last year I bought a pair of uninsulated rocky 4" low boots which are very light .. not the best rocky boot I have owned, but Ok.. they are even 1 size larger and hard as all getout to put on, I have to use a darn shoehorn!


----------



## Pastor B (Dec 21, 2008)

I won't buy another pair!  The recent pairs I have purchased have come apart and Rocky will not do anything.  Muck Boots is a great pair and well worth the money!


----------



## Slewfoot (Dec 21, 2008)

*Rockies*

I bought some Bear Claws and the soles fell apart like mush...never again Rocky... since they did not stand behind them!


----------



## DannyW (Dec 27, 2008)

Nope..fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.

The only boot I used since the early 1980's was Rocky. Then a few years ago I had three pairs of $100+ boots literally crumble away in my hands. One pair had only been worn a couple of times. And Rocky would not do a darn thing about it.

I am old enough now to be careful when I use the word "never" but I can tell you I will never buy another pair of Rocky boots!


----------



## germag (Dec 28, 2008)

Yep. I had 2 pair of Rocky Bear Claws with disintegrating soles....came apart in chunks after less than a season of use.

I'll never buy Rocky boots again.


----------



## wvduece (Dec 30, 2008)

i use to like them but the last 2 pairs i baught the soles came apart at in chunks the dealer or rocky wouldnt do anything bout it so no more rockys here n i make shure every chance i get to let people know what kind of service i got out of my rocky boots


----------



## bat (Dec 30, 2008)

That is exactly what happened to my Rocky only it took several years for them to do this.  Soles just fell apart in pieces.  Other then that I loved them.


----------



## whitworth (Dec 30, 2008)

*Thanks for the comments*

Guess I'll keep looking.  I only need a niche pair of insulated leather boots that I can wear around in the winter and use as a backup/primary to my insulated rubber hunting boots.  

So for now in the really cold weather, for casual wear, I have a pair of boots that are very non insulated with a heavy pair of insulated socks.  

Had a nice pair of Rocky's insulated hunting boots back in the 90's.   Now those wore good.


----------



## germag (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, the first few pair of Rocky boots I had back in the '90s were great....very comfortable boots. Then the quality went down the tubes and Rocky apparently just isn't interested in customer satisfaction.


----------



## livetohunt (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky had a major problem with their boot soles falling apart..They did  not stand by their product and replace the boots for me(or other people from what I have heard). This is a company everyone should avoid due to very very very poor customer service...


----------



## Dough (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't buy rocky Boots,   100% waterproof and money back guarentee means NOTHING to them, other than a sales gimmick.


----------



## TAG (Jan 5, 2009)

I have had two pair of corn stalkers, the firsy pair the sole came apart after about 6 years and a couple of thousand miles.... My second pair (new sole type) are going strong 6 years later two trips to Montana and many many miles. 

I have has very good sucess with the Rocky's...


----------



## BPR (Jan 6, 2009)

whitworth said:


> Guess I'll keep looking.  I only need a niche pair of insulated leather boots that I can wear around in the winter and use as a backup/primary to my insulated rubber hunting boots.
> 
> So for now in the really cold weather, for casual wear, I have a pair of boots that are very non insulated with a heavy pair of insulated socks.
> 
> Had a nice pair of Rocky's insulated hunting boots back in the 90's.   Now those wore good.



Look for a pair of Irish Setters by Redwing.  I have a pair that I have worn for 2 years and I have been very happy with them.  I got them at a comparable price to the Rocky's.


----------



## Chippewa Partners (Jan 7, 2009)

The Rocky long-term stock chart tells the story well............

RCKY


----------



## BoShank (Jan 7, 2009)

I bought a pair of waterproof snake chaps this year for 120.  The left one works great but the right one leaks.  They don't make them like they use to.


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 7, 2009)

*in my opinion*

I'd just as soon get the Herman Survivors on clearance at wally world,it's about that time of the year...15-30$ and in my experience with Rockys,at least as durable if not more long lasting...


----------



## shakey hunter (Jan 9, 2009)

I got a pair of Bear Claws (all leather still looked good) that are about 10 years old. I have only wore them in WY for a week and here about 25 times. I only use them on real cold weather I put them on this year and the sole just melted. I took them to have resoled I walked in to the shoe shop, I had the sole up the guy said a pair of Rockys I said yes. He said Rocky knows about the sole problem  and refuses to do anything about. I will not buy another pair of them.


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 10, 2009)

I can't believe folks still wear Rocky boots...horrible performance and horrible warranty, as shown on these comments! My problems with boots evaporated when I went with Shenee boots and Redwing/Irish Setter boots. Those are all you see out west on the elk hunts I have been on. My guide told me no one out there wears Rocky boots as "They won't last but about a week here". The Redwing #869's are fantastic, comfortable, and last forever. The Schenee's are handmade, one at the time, in Montana...not China! Look 'em up on the web...you won't be sorry.


----------



## whitworth (Jan 13, 2009)

*Have two pairs of Bates desert military boots*

They wear great.  I'll just use more insulated wool socks in the winter months.  

Wally world had some thermal wool socks for $5.  (2 pair) That's a lot cheaper than spending $150 on a good pair of insulated leather boots for a few months.  If it snows, I always have some rather new rubber insulated boots.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Hogtown (Jan 14, 2009)

godogs57 said:


> I can't believe folks still wear Rocky boots...horrible performance and horrible warranty, as shown on these comments! My problems with boots evaporated when I went with Shenee boots and Redwing/Irish Setter boots. Those are all you see out west on the elk hunts I have been on. My guide told me no one out there wears Rocky boots as "They won't last but about a week here". The Redwing #869's are fantastic, comfortable, and last forever. The Schenee's are handmade, one at the time, in Montana...not China! Look 'em up on the web...you won't be sorry.



X 2 +++ on the Schnee's - they are the only Pac boot I wear.


----------



## Bobhica (Jan 14, 2009)

Based on my personal experience buying Rocky's at BPS, I love them.


----------



## whitworth (Jan 14, 2009)

*Talking about cold weather hiking*

If it gets in the teens, I think I'll wear my old pair of Kaufman Sorels, that I wore in -10 degree weather, without getting frost bite.   

Just for old time sake.  Kept them for backup.  Even though the rubber bottom; leather upper; felt inserts, were never designed for Al Gore's Global Warming.  

Is Al on speaking tours in this weather?


----------



## 027181 (Jan 14, 2009)

the wellingtons are very good boots, i cant speak for any of their other boots


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 11, 2009)

I am surprised at the negative comments about Rocky's. I have used them for many years and never had the problem cited here. It is too bad if they have gone downhill. At least the ones I have are still good to go so I won't need a new pair for a long time. Also, I only use them for hunting and never for everyday wear.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Feb 11, 2009)

i've got some wellington workboots and the soles are fine, but the leather is horrible!!! i wore justins atleast for 2 years till they killed over. the rocky's will barely make a year if i baby them. i have a pair of plain old black ones from the mid 90's that i cannot destroy!! Was rocky bought out??? when dan post boot co got bought, there quality went south also.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's how I rank the boot companies- 

Russell- Custom boots- far and away #1

Danner- distant #2 

Muck #3

LaCrosse- #4

Sorel and Schnee's get honorable mention


----------



## JR1 (Feb 12, 2009)

Would not hit a hog in the rear end with a Rocky or a Timberland, owned both.The" Silent Sneaker" from Cabelas is the best boot I have ever owned, uninsulated but can be worn with heavy socks down to the lower 30's with no problem.


----------



## reel2rifle (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a pair of Forester and new pair of snake boots, closeout from Macon BP.  The Foresters have been great, 4 or 5 years of hunting KY, SC.  The snake boots have worked well so far, I will see next season if they are still waterproof. Waterproof so far.  I also got some general issue winter desert boots, 400 grams with Gortex, from Rocky and love the heck out them.  Many of Joes are running all over Afgan. and Iraq with them.


----------



## gunny542 (Feb 25, 2009)

i recently had a pair of Rocky boots bust, after only 6-8 months of wear, the factory said they couldnt do anything without a receipt, so i am going with danner or justin this time.....and the rocky's are made in China


----------



## gcbobcat (Feb 25, 2009)

I had a pair of old Rocky Snowstalkers.  I put them on this year and the entire bottom section of the boots just fell off.  Totally separated from the top.  I had them for about 14 years.  On the other hand I have a pair of Rocky Snake boots that I have been wearing for about 12 years.  Haven't had any trouble with them and I plan to wear them again this year for turkey season.  I better check them first.  I haven't worn them since deer season.


----------



## stevetarget (Feb 28, 2009)

Rockys are still junk.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Mar 16, 2009)

TAG said:


> I have had two pair of corn stalkers, the firsy pair the sole came apart after about 6 years and a couple of thousand miles.... My second pair (new sole type) are going strong 6 years later two trips to Montana and many many miles.
> 
> I have has very good sucess with the Rocky's...



You have been lucky!!!!


----------



## tr21 (Mar 17, 2009)

i have 2 pairs of rocky snake boots.bought both at bps.i love the fit so much i wear them whenever i'm in the woods. over x-mas i put over 250 gps'ed miles on the a/t and other trails in n ga mountains on my 4 yr old pair,they fit me that well.soles still in good shape.but i had a friend who had rocky work type boots that the soles came apart on after only a few outings...


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 18, 2009)

In the 80's I bought a pair of Rocky Cornstalkers. They were great. Only problem I had outa them was when they had a few months on em I had to hike out of the woods in a frogstrangler (truck broke and I had to b the one to walk out to get help), well when those boots dried out the linings came loose from the outers and I could not get em on. Well, being the redneck that I am and not wanting to just throw away a pair of boots that still had soles and heels intact I cut the lining out. So I pulled on the linings and pulled the boots on over the linings. Worked pretty dang good. Finally after many years of wear I had to throw those boots away cuz the heels and soles wore out. About 1999, I was at the Buckarama down in Perry and saw some Rocky Snake boots. Real tall ones up to ur kneecap tall, so I bought em and still wearing em. I only wear these for hunting so i get a lot of wear out of them.  I heard since that time Rocky either sold out or moved the factories to China (that's a sell out in a different way to me) When these snakeboots bite the dust, I will not buy Rocky Boots to replace them. I will continue to shop around until I find some boots made in USA. I think that is the root of ya'lls Rocky Boot problem inferior product made in a foreign country. U can't get good workmanship outa a man that can't feed himself and his family on the pittance these companies pay these chinese. I guess the state makes sure they all get the same bowl of rice everyday.


----------



## whitworth (Mar 18, 2009)

*Well made it through another winter*

without an insulated pair of leather boots.  

Got by with some good insulated socks in the uninsulated pair.  Even wore the snow pak boots a couple of days during the snowstorm.  Still warm and waterproof after over thirty years of use.  Most of it on northern hunts. 

Of course, I have a couple of pair of jarhead desert boots that I bought on sale because they were "blemished."  Great buy and long lasting.  Into my third year now.   I call them my ten month Georgia boot.  Wool socks and plugging the vent holes with tape, for the other two months or so.   

These newer military boots are a little better on the feet than the ones years ago.   And we use to run in those old boots.  It's a wonder I still have feet.


----------



## kurt (Mar 20, 2009)

i got an old pair of rocky snake boots, i have a lot of miles on em and can't seem to wear em out, still waterproof,they have gone many tough miles


----------



## Gun Guru (Apr 20, 2009)

Well at least I don't feel like the Lone Ranger. The soles just peeled off a pair of two year old Ricky boots. The warranty didn't apply! So I tossed them and swore to never spend another cent with them. When they eventually go belly up it will tickle me.


----------



## joejack (Apr 20, 2009)

I wil never ever buy another pair of Rocky boots.


----------



## JohnK (Apr 28, 2009)

If you are going $100 plus for leather boots, go red wing, try online shoes.com. When those other boots were half of red wing price I tried them all. Now there just ain't that much difference in price. I like the Muck boots for hunting though.


----------



## 00Beau (Apr 29, 2009)

Not as good of quality for sure and they also now own Ga. Boot as well and they are going down hill.


----------



## danielbrunette (Nov 30, 2010)

*Rocky Boots falling apart*

Was curious to see if other people's boots were disintegrating like mine are....the soles have literally fallen apart in chunks.  I only use them a few times each year and then they are in a dry, storage container with my other hunting clothing.  Has anyone had any good response from the Rocky manufacturer?  I have read several comments from past years that this same problem occurred for others.


----------



## Rays123 (Nov 30, 2010)

danielbrunette said:


> Was curious to see if other people's boots were disintegrating like mine are....the soles have literally fallen apart in chunks.  I only use them a few times each year and then they are in a dry, storage container with my other hunting clothing.  Has anyone had any good response from the Rocky manufacturer?  I have read several comments from past years that this same problem occurred for others.



same thing happened to me, they basically dry rotted and fell apart


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a pair of Rocky Buck Lites that I have had about three years now, and have hundreds of hard mountain-climbing miles on them. All I can say is that they are great boots, light, completely waterproof, warm, and have almost no wear on them after a few years of hard use. And I'm hard on hunting boots, and the terrain here is rocky and straight up and down. I've worn out Danners and Red Wings in a couple years before. Maybe I got lucky, but I love these Buck lites. Only tougher boots I've had are Chippewas, but they weigh a ton.


----------



## homefrye36 (Dec 8, 2010)

wow! sounds terrible for rocky.  i have 3 pairs.  one tactical pair of paratrooper-looking zipper boots that i wore for 2 years as a firefighter (got them in 2001) and still wear them, they are about worn out.  one pair of snake boots, very comfy, still waterproof and a pair or their rubber sole cowboy boots that i wear the h-e-l-l out of, they are my main motorcyle boots.  no problems out of any of them.


----------



## olchevy (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah Rocky's quality has went down hill dramatically to the point they are on walmart shelves for like 30 bucks. I have a pair I wear a good bit but they are not comfy, I just wear them cause sometimes I need to wear black boots......

My good pair of boots are some Irish Setter Tamarack (model number 3879)I bought 3 or so years back from bass pro...Very comfy, warm(800 grams of thinsulate) when needed but not hot, I wear them year round from -14/102 degree weather.....I love them!


----------

